# سلسلة العلماء في التاريخ (متجدد)



## مورا مارون (18 نوفمبر 2009)

المصدر
 ويكيبيديا 
كتاب سلسلة العلماء والمخترعين




​ 

* أصبح الإنسان في العصر الحديث يتمتع بالكثير من الرفاهية، فما كان صعباً عليه فيما سبق أصبح يؤديه بمنتهى السهولة الآن، ويرجع الفضل في ذلك للعديد من العلماء والمخترعين، والمستكشفين الذين جعلوا حياتنا اليومية أكثر سهولة، سنتستعرض في هذا الموضع اغلب العلماء حياتهم اعمالهم *​ 

*اسحق نيوتن* 



[FONT=&quot]إسحاق نيوتن [/FONT][FONT=&quot](Sir Isaac Newton)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عالم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إنجليزي، فيزيائي، ورياضي. عاش ما بين 25 ديسمبر 1642 - 20 مارس[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 1727[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT] 




​*[FONT=&quot]سيرته[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]* 
[FONT=&quot]وُلد نيوتن في[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وولسثروب في مقاطعة لينكنشاير. مات أبوه وكان لا زال في بطن أمه , وقبل ولادته بـ 3[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أشهر، وتركته والدته لتعيش مع زوجها الجديد بعد عامين من ولادته، ليترعرع في كنف[/FONT][FONT=&quot]جدّته[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot] درس الثانوية في مدرسة "جراثام" وفي العام 1661 إلتحق بكلّية ترينيتي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في كامبريدج. كانت المدرسة آنفة الذكر تتبع منهج ارسطو الفلسفي إلا ان نيوتن كان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يفضل تدارس الفلاسفة المعاصرين آنذاك من أمثال ديكارت، غاليليو، كويرنيكوس، و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كيبلر[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT] ​ 
[FONT=&quot]في العام 1665 بدأ نيوتن بتطوير معادلات رياضية لتصبح فيما بعد بعلم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التفاضل والتكامل الشهير[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مباشرة وبعد حصول نيوتن على الشهادة الجامعية في[/FONT][FONT=&quot]العام 1665، أغلقت الجامعة أبوابها كإجراء وقائي ضد وباء الطاعون الذي اجتاح اوروبا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولزم نيوتن البيت لمدة عامين تفرّغ خلالها لحساب التفاضل ، والعدسات، وقوانين[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الجاذبية[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT] ​ 
[FONT=&quot]في العام 1667 أصبح نيوتن عضو في هيئة التدريس في كلية ترينيتي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وقام بنشر الورقة العلمية والمتعلقة بـ "التّحليل بالمتسلسلة اللا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]نهائيّة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]".[/FONT] ​ 
[FONT=&quot]قام كل من نيوتن و ليبنيز على حدة بتطوير نظرية المعادلات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التفاضلية واستعمل الرجلان رموز مختلفة في وصف المعادلات التفاضلية ولكن تبقى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الطريقة التي إتّبعها ليبنيز أفضل من الحلول المقدّمة من نيوتن ومع هذا، يبقى اسم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]نيوتن مقرون بأحد رموز العلم في وقته[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]وقد قضى نيوتن الخمس وعشرين السنة الأخيرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]من حياته في خصومة مع ليبنيز والذي وصفه نيوتن بالمحتال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]![/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​




*[FONT=&quot]الإنجازات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]كان نيوتن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الأول في برهنة أن الحركة الأرضية وحركة الاجرام السماوية تحكم من قبل القوانين[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الطبيعية ويرتبط اسم العالم نيوتن بالثورة العلمية. يرجع الفضل له بتزويد القوانين[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الرياضية لأثبات نظريات كيبلر والمتعلقة بحركة الكواكب[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]قام بالتوسع في إثباتاته[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وتطرّق إلى أن مدار المذنّبات ليس بالضرورة بيضاويا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]![/FONT] ​ 
[FONT=&quot]ويرجع الفضل لنيوتن في[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إثباته أن الضوء الأبيض هو مزيج من أضواء متعددة وأن الضوء يتكون من جسيمات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]صغيرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​




*[FONT=&quot]البصريات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]درُس نيوتن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]البصريات من العام 1670-1672، في هذه الفترة، تحقّق من انكسار الضوء وبرهن على أن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الضوء الأبيض ممكن أن ينقسم إلى عدة ألوان عند مروره خلال المنشور ومن الممكن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالتالي تجميع حزمة الألوان تلك من خلال عدسة منشور آخر ليتكون الضوء الأبيض من[/FONT][FONT=&quot]جديد. باستنتاجه هذا، تمكن نيوتن من اختراع المقراب العاكس ليتغلب على مشكلة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الألوان التي تظهر في التلسكوبات المعتمدة على الضوء المنكسر[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT] ​ 

[FONT=&quot]عاد نيوتن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لعمله البحثي في الجاذبية وتأثيرها على مدار الكواكب مستندا على القواعد التي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أرساها كيبلر في قوانين الحركة، وبعد التشاور مع هوك و فلامستيد، نشر نيوتن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]استنتاجاته في العام 1684 والتي تناولت قوانين الحركة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT] ​ 
[FONT=&quot]نشر نيوتن الورقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] "[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]برينسيبيا[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في العام 1687 بتشجيع ودعم مالي من[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إيدموند هالي. في هذه الورقة، سطّر نيوتن القوانين الكونية الثلاثة الشهيرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المتعلقة بالحركة ولم يستطع أحد أن يعدل على هذه القوانين لـ 300 سنة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أخرى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]![/FONT] ​ 
[FONT=&quot]بعد إصدار نيوتن لنظرية برينسيبيا، أصبح الرجل مشهورا على المستوى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]العالمي واستدار من حولة المعجبون وكان من ضمن هذه الدائرة الرياضي السويسري[/FONT][FONT=&quot]نيكولاس فاتيو دي دويلير والذي كوّن مع نيوتن علاقة متينة استمرت حتى العام 1693[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وأدّت نهاية هذه العلاقة إلى إصابة نيوتن بالإنهيار العصبي!!! " ولا أعلم السبب[/FONT] ​ 

[FONT=&quot]تمكن نيوتن من أن يصبح عضوا في البرلمان في الأعوام 1689-1690[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولم تذكر سجلات الجلسات أي شيء يذكر عن نيوتن باستثناء أن قاعة الجلسة كانت باردة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وأنه طلب أن يُغلق الشبّاك ليعمّ الدفء[/FONT][FONT=&quot]![/FONT] ​ 
[FONT=&quot]في العام 1703 أصبح نيوتن رئيسا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]للأكاديمية الملكية وتمكن من خلق عداوة مع الفلكي جون فلامستيد بمحاولته سرقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كاتالوج الملاحظات الفلكية التابع لفلامستيد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]منحته الملكة آن لقب فارس في[/FONT][FONT=&quot]العام 1705. لم يتزوج نيوتن قط ولم يكن له أطفال مسجّلون وقد مات في مدينة لندن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ودفن في مقبرة ويست مينيستر آبي[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT] ​ 

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT] ​


[FONT=&quot]إختلف هووك ونيوتن كثيرا على مر السنين و كانت لهما مناقشات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]حامية عمن اكتشف حساب التفاضل و التكامل أولا اهو نيوتن ام عالم الرياضيات الالماني[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لينتز و لكن الحقيقة ان كثيرا من اكتشافات نيوتن كانت شائعة في ذلك الوقت الذي كان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]قد توصل علماء اخرون للاساسيات و لكن مهارة نيوتن و عبقريته تكمن في ربط هذه الخيوط[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مع بعضها البعض فتؤدي إلى النتائج النهائية له و لقد نشر كتاب المبادئ الأساسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الذي يصف التطبيقات العلمية للديناميكا والتي تلخص في قوانين نيوتن للحركة و[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الجاذبية في عام 1684 و كتاب البصريات في عام 1704[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]​









*العالم روبرت هوك* 

http://imageshack.us/






​ 
روبرت هوك ، عالم كيمياء، وفيزياء، انجليزي وتعرف على الخلايا النباتية لأول مرة، وعمل عدة رسومات لتركيب الحشرات، واخترع ايضا لولب الأتزان في الساعات وشارك في علم البصريات و علم الجراحة وفن العمارة والموسيقى وعلوم الفلك و الهندسة ولقد ولد في جزيرة وايت في عام 1635 وهو ابن لوزير انجليزي و تتلمذ على يد رسام واصبح مساعد لروبرت بويل، وانجح مانشر له كتاب تحت المجهر و توفي عام 1703.

*قانون هوك هو: f=k*n*​ 


​ 
*الخليه*
لدى جسم الإنسان أكثر من 10 تريليون ( 10,000,000,000,000 ) من الخلايا ذات الأشكال المختلفة و تصنّف الخلايا البكتيريّة بين الأصغر , بينما الأكبرهي بيضة الطائر . ( يمكن أن تكون خلايا العصب الحركيّ طويلة جدًّا -اكثر من 1م 

يمكن أن تكون كلّ خليّة مشابهة لمصنع صغير .لديه مركز تحكّم يخبره ماذا يعمل ,و مولّد لتوليد الطّاقة و الآلات لعمل المنتجات 


الخلايا صغيرة جدًّا لاترى بالعين البشريّة المجردة , لذلك نحتاج لإستعمال الميكروسكوب لتكبيرها.لكي ندرس تراكيب الخلايا بواسطة الميكروسكوب المركّب 


قبل القرن السابع عشر,لم تكن الميكروسكوبات معروفة , في 1590 م هانس و جانسين , صمّم ميكروسكوب يتكوّن من أكثر من عدسة واحدة 

في العام1665 م, استطاع العالم الأنجليزيّ , روبرت هوك , اخترع الميكروسكوب البدائيّ الذي يشبه الميكروسكوب المستعمل في المعامل اليوم . عند فحص قطعة من نبات الفلين تحت ميكروسكوبه البدائيّ اكتشف أنها تتركب من تراكيب كثيرة تشابه خلايا النحل. وسمّاها خلايا 







​ 


*جان جاك روسو*



 

 (28 يونيو 1712-2 يوليو 1778)​ 

فيلسوف سويسري، كان أهم كاتب في عصر العقل. وهو فترة من التاريخ الأوروبي، امتدت من أواخر القرن السابع عشر إلى أواخر القرن الثامن عشر الميلاديين. ساعدت فلسفة روسو في تشكيل الأحداث السياسية، التي أدت إلى قيام الثورة الفرنسية. حيث أثرت أعماله في ا لتعليم والأدب والسياسة.​ 
*حياته المبكرة*
وُلد روسو في مدينة جنيف فيما يُعرف الآن بسويسرا. وكانت أسرته من أصل بروتستانتي فرنسي، وقد عاشت في جنيف لمدة مائتي عام تقريبًا. توفيت أمه عقب ولادته مباشرة، تاركة الطفل لينشأ في كنف والده، الذي عُرف بميله إلى الخصام والمشاجرة. ونتيجة لإحدى المشاجرات عام 1722م، اضطر والد روسو إلى الفرار من جنيف. فتولى عم الصبي مسؤولية تربيته.
وفي عام 1728م، هرب روسو من جنيف، وبدأ حياة من الضياع، ومن التجربة والفشل في أعمال كثيرة. كانت الموسيقى تستهويه دوماً، وظل لسنوات مترددًا بين احتراف الكتابة أو الموسيقى. وبعد وقت قصير من رحيله عن جنيف، وهو في الخامسة عشرة من عمره، التقى روسو بالسيدة لويز دي وارنز، وكانت أرملة موسرة. وتحت تأثيرها، انضم روسو إلى الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية. ومع أن روسو كان أصغر من السيدة دي وارنز باثني عشر أو ثلاثة عشر عامًا، إلا أنه استقر معها بالقرب من مدينة شامبيري، في دوقية سافوي. وقد وصف سعادته بعلاقتهما في سيرته الذاتية الشهيرة اعترافات التي كتبت في عام 1765 أو 1766م - 1770م، ونُشرت عامي 1782م و 1788م، ولكن العلاقة لم تدم، فقد هجرها روسو أخيرًا عام 1740م.
وفي عام 1741م أو 1742م، كان روسو في باريس يجري وراء الشهرة والثروة، وقد سعى إلى احتراف الموسيقى. وكان أمله يكمن في وضع نظام جديد للعلامات والرموز الموسيقية قد كان ابتكره. وقدم المشروع إلى أكاديمية العلوم، ولكنه أثار قدرًا ضئيلاً من الاهتمام. في باريس، اتَّصل روسو بـالفلاسفة وهي جماعة من مشاهير كتاب وفلاسفة العصر. وحصل على التشجيع المادي من مشاهير الرأسماليين. ومن خلال رعايتهم، خدم روسو أمينًا للسفير الفرنسي في البندقية خلال عامي 1743، 1744م.
كانت نقطة التحول في حياة روسو عام 1749م، حين قرأ عن مسابقة، تكفَّلت برعايتها أكاديمية ديجون، التي عرضت جائزة مالية لأحسن مقال عن الموضوع، وهو ما إذا كان إحياء النشاط في العلوم والفنون من شأنه الإسهام في تطهير السلوك الأخلاقي. وما أن قرأ روسو عن المسابقة حتى أدرك المجرى الذي ستتّجه إليه حياته. وهو معارضة النظام الاجتماعي القائم، والمضيّ فيما بقي من حياته في بيان الاتجاهات الجديدة للتنمية الاجتماعية. وقدم روسو مقاله إلى الأكاديمية تحت عنوان: بحث علمي في العلوم والفنون عام 1750 أو 1751م، حمل فيه على العلوم والفنون لإفسادها الإنسانية. ففاز بالجائزة، كما نال الشهرة التي ظل ينشُدها منذ أمد بعيد.


 http://www.arabchurch.com/wiki/ملف:LesCharmettes.jpg
المنزل الذي كان يسكنه مع زوجته في السابق​​*حياته المتأخرة*

عندما تحول روسو إلى المذهب الكاثوليكي، خسر حقوق المواطنة في جنيف. ولكي يستعيد هذه الحقوق تحول مرة أخرى عام 1754م إلى المذهب البروتستانتي. وفي عام 1757م اختلف مع الفلاسفة؛ لأنه استشعر منهم الاضطهاد.
* أعماله*

تتسم آخر أعمال روسو بالإحساس بالذنب وبلغة العواطف. وهي تعكس محاولته للتغلب على إحساس عميق بالنقص، ولاكتشاف هويته في عالم كان يبدو رافضًا له. حاول روسو في ثلاث محاورات صدرت أيضًا تحت عنوان قاضي جان جاك روسو كُتبت في المدة بين عامي 1772 - 1776م، ونُشرت عام 1782م، حاول الرد على اتهامات نقاده، ومن يعتقد أنهم كانوا يضطهدونه. أما عملُه الأخير، الذي اتسم بالجمال والهدوء، فكان بعنوان أحلام اليقظة للمتجول الوحيد (كُتبت بين عامي 1776 و1778م، ونُشرت عام 1782م). كذلك، كتب روسو شعرًا ومسرحيات نظمًا ونثرًا. كما أن له أعمالاً موسيقية من بينها مقالات كثيرة في الموسيقى ومسرحية غنائية (أوبرا) ذات شأن تسمى عرّاف القرية، ومعجم الموسيقى (1767م)، ومجموعة من الأغنيات الشعبية بعنوان العزاء لتعاسات حياتي (1781م). وفضلاً عن ذلك، كتب روسو في علم النبات، وهو علم ظل لسنوات كثيرة تتوق نفسه إليه.
مهد روسو لقيام الرومانسية، وهي حركة سيطرت على الفنون في الفترة من أواخر القرن الثامن عشر إلى منتصف القرن التاسع عشر الميلاديين؛ فلقد ضرب روسو، سواء في كتاباته أو في حياته الشخصية، المثل على روح الرومانسية، من خلال تغليبه المشاعر والعواطف على العقل والتفكير، والنزوة والعفوية على الانضباط الذاتي. وأدخل روسو في الرواية الفرنسية الحب الحقيقي المضطرم بالوجدان، كما سعى إلى استخدام الصور الوصفية للطبيعة على نطاق واسع، وابتكر أسلوبًا نثريا غنائيًا بليغًا. وكان من شأن اعترافاته أن قدمت نمطًا من السير الذاتية التي تحوي أسرارًا شخصية

*يتبع *
*اديسون*​


----------



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*يا جامد يا جامد
متابعة معاكى طبعاً الروائع دى




			وقد قضى نيوتن الخمس وعشرين السنة الأخيرةمن حياته في خصومة مع ليبنيز والذي وصفه نيوتن بالمحتال!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تسدءى نفسى اعرف ليه
بس واضح انه عامل عداء كتير غير ده مع هوك وجون وكذا حد شكله بتاع مشاكل ههههههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

منتهى الروووعه
شكرا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مورا

مميزة دائمة باخبارك ومواضيعك

لي هيك يا بنتي..

هههههههههههههه

منتظرين الباقي..(خانم)..

تحيتي..


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بكلمة..

يثبت..

على رأي قلم...الله يوجه له الخير..


----------



## جيلان (18 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بكلمة..
> 
> يثبت..
> 
> على رأي قلم...الله يوجه له الخير..


*
ههههههههههههههههههههه
اشتقتله خاااااااااااااااااااالص بجد
يارب يجى قريب *


----------



## مورا مارون (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي خالص كليمو وجيلان بجد شي يفتح النفس على المشاركة في هذا المنتدى 
الرب يباركم ويبارك جميع اعمالكم​ 
*نكمل *​ 
اديسون مخترع انار العالم ​ 




​ 
*عندما يدخل الإنسان غرفته المظلمة ويرد إنارتها، ما عليه سوى أن يضغط زر صغير لتضئ الغرفة بأكملها، فهل فكر في كل مرة يفعل فيها هذا من الذي يرجع له الفضل في اختراع المصباح؟ *​ 
*نعم إنه توماس أديسون هذا العالم العبقري الذي على الرغم من الصعوبات التي واجهها في مقتبل حياته، وعلى الرغم من المعاناة التي تعرض لها واتهامه بالغباء من قبل معلميه، إلا أنه استطاع أن يقدم للبشرية اختراعات هائلة لم يستطع هؤلاء المعلمين أن يقدموا مثلها أو حتى اقل منها، وإليه يرجع الفضل في اختراع الكثير من مبتكرات القرن العشرين. *

*النشأة والبداية*
*توماس ألفا أديسون ولد في الحادي عشر من فبراير عام 1847م، بمدينة ميلانو بولاية أوهايو الأمريكية، كانت والدته تعمل كمدرسة تهتم بالقراءة والأدب، التحق أديسون بالمدرسة الابتدائية وذلك من أجل أن يتلقى تعليمه الأساسي، ولكن لم ينجح كثيراً في دراسته نظراً لضعف ذاكرته، وتشتت ذهنه، فكان دائماً ما يثير تساؤلات بعيدة عن الموضوع الذي يدرسه، مما جعل المدرسين يستاءوا منه ويحكموا عليه بأنه طالب فاشل لا فائدة من تلقيه العلم، كما قال عنه الأطباء إنه مصاب بمرض ما نظراً لحجم رأسه الكبير الغريب الشكل. *

*وراء كل عظيم امرأة*
*تصيب هذه المقولة في الكثير من الأحيان، وفي حالة أديسون تأكدت هذه المقولة، فقد كانت والدته هي عامل الدعم الأساسي في حياته، والتي أعانته كثيراً فقامت بتعليمه في المنزل، ووفرت له مكتبة ضخمة لكي يتمكن من مطالعة الكتب المختلفة لتقوى ثقافته والنواحي العلمية لديه، وبالفعل كرس أديسون كامل اهتمامه على هذه المكتبة يطالع كتبها بشغف وهمه، فما إن وصل إلى سن الثانية عشر حتى كان قد اطلع على العديد من الكتب الهامة في مجال الكيمياء وغيرها من المجالات العلمية، والفيزيائية، كما قام بالبحث في الأسس الفيزيائية وعمل على تفنيد نظريات نيوتن، والبحث والتحليل وإجراء التجارب بنفسه ليستكشف المزيد ويخترق العلوم، ليحصل على النتائج المختلفة. *
*ومما قاله عن والدته هذه السيدة العظيمة التي مثلت أهمية خاصة في حياته " إن أمي هي التي صنعتني ...لأنها كانت تحترمني وتثق في .... أشعرتني أنى أهم شخص في الوجود .... فأصبح وجودي ضروريا من أجلها وعاهدت نفسي ألا أخذلها كما لم تخذلني قط".*

*مشواره العملي *
*بدأ أديسون يعاني من مشاكل في السمع، فبدأ يفقد حاسة السمع وعلى الرغم من ذلك ظل هذا الشخص المجتهد الذي دائماً يحاول أن يبحث ويستكشف ويبحر في التجارب لاستخلاص النتائج منها، نزل أديسون للعمل في إحدى محطات القطار وذلك لجلب المال اللازم لإجراء تجاربه، فعمل على بيع المجلات والجرائد لركاب القطارات.*
*وأثناء عمله في محطة القطار تفجرت الحرب الأهلية في بلاده، فعمل على تجميع الأخبار الخاصة بالحرب من مقر التلغراف، ونسقها وطبعها في شكل كتيب بسيط يضم أهم أخبار الحرب وباعها للمسافرين في محطة القطار. *
*كان دائماً ما يلفت نظر أديسون الآلات التي تعمل حوله مثل القطارات وآلات الطباعة محاولاً استيعاب طريقة عملها، فأقبل على الكتب العلمية المختلفة ليستقي منها المعرفة وتتفتح مداركه على المزيد من العلوم. *
*عمل بعد ذلك أديسون كموظف لإرسال البرقيات في محطة السكة الحديد، وهو الأمر الذي نفعه بعد ذلك في تطوير آلة التلغراف.*

*تجارب واختراعات *
*



*​*استمر أديسون في دراساته وقراءته التي اجتهد بها لتحصيل المزيد من القواعد والنظريات العلمية التي ساعدته على إجراء التجارب والاختبارات واستخلاص النتائج العلمية، وبالفعل بعد مرحلة من الجهد والعمل الجاد تمكن أديسون من إنجاز أول اختراع له والذي حصل على براءة اختراع عنه وذلك في عام 1868م، وكان عبارة عن جهاز كهربائي لتسجيل وإحصاء أصوات المقترعين في الانتخابات، كما عكف على تطوير آلة التلغراف حتى توصل لما عرف بالتلغراف الكاتب، وأنظمة المزدوج والمربع والآلي أو الأوتوماتيكي والقلم الكهربائي الذي تم تطويره بعد ذلك وعرف بالآلة الناسخة.*

*أصبح لدى أديسون مكتبة ضخمة تضم العديد من الكتب والمجلدات العلمية التي يستعين بها في تجاربه وأبحاثه العلمية، كما قام بتأسيس مختبر خاص به عام 1876م في منلوبارك بمدينة أورانج بولاية نيوجيرسي الأمريكية.*

*قدم أديسون العديد من الاختراعات القيمة والتي مازالت البشرية تستفيد منها إلى الآن ويأتي على راس هذه الاختراعات المصباح الكهربائي، كما قام باختراع آلة برقية تستخدم خط واحد في إرسال العديد من البرقيات، كذلك أخترع الجرامفون والذي يقوم بتسجيل الصوت ميكانيكياً على أسطوانة من المعدن وذلك في عام 1877م، والآلة الكاتبة، وآلة تصوير سينمائية، وجهاز لاقط للراديو، وفي عام 1888 قام باختراع كينتوسكوب وهو أول جهاز لعمل الأفلام، كما قام باختراع بطارية تخزين قاعدية، وفي عام 1913م تمكن من إنتاج أول فيلم سينمائي صوتي، وفي أواخر حياته عمل على إنتاج المطاط الصناعي . *

*كما إنه صاحب فكرة إطلاق الإلكترونيات بالمعادن المتأججة المعروفة تحت اسم "أثر أديسون" **Effect Edison** والذي يعتبر في أساسه مصباح ديود " ثنائي "، هذا بالإضافة للعديد من الاكتشافات والاختراعات الأخرى، كما قام أديسون بوضع الأساس العلمي في العديد من الاختراعات فقد شارك بشكل أساسي في اختراع السينما وذلك بعد اكتشافه للوحات التصوير الحساسة، هذا بالإضافة لوضعه لمبادئ الإذاعة اللاسلكية، والتليفون، والسينما والتلفزيون، والعين الكهربائية، والأشعة المجهولة " أشعة اكس" وغيرها العديد من الاختراعات والاكتشافات الهامة.*

*وقد سجل أديسون على مدار حياته العديد من الاختراعات فقد حصل على ما يقرب من 1093 براءة اختراع، وهذا إن دل على شيء فإنه يدل على عقلية عبقرية لم تخضع للفشل بل نبغت وتفوقت ونهضت بصاحبه وجعلته صاحب الفضل على العديد من الأجيال البشرية بعد ذلك.*

*قصة مصباح أديسون*
*



*​*كان لاختراع المصباح الكهربائي قصة مؤثرة في حياة أديسون، ففي أحد الأيام مرضت والدته مرض شديد، وقد استلزم الأمر إجراء عملية جراحية لها، إلا أن الطبيب لم يتمكن من إجراء العملية نظراً لعدم وجود الضوء الكافي، واضطر للانتظار للصباح لكي يجري العملية لها، ومن هنا تولد الإصرار عند أديسون لكي يضئ الليل بضوء مبهر فأنكب على تجاربه ومحاولاته العديدة من اجل تنفيذ فكرته حتى انه خاض أكثر من 900 تجربة في إطار سعيه من اجل نجاح اختراعه، وقال عندما تكرر فشله في تجاربه " هذا عظيم .. لقد أثبتنا أن هذه أيضا وسيلة فاشلة في الوصول للاختراع الذي نحلم به"، وعلى الرغم من تكرار الفشل للتجارب إلا انه لم ييأس وواصل عمله بمنتهى الهمة باذلاً المزيد من الجهد إلى أن كلل تعبه بالنجاح فتم اختراع المصباح الكهربائي في عام 1887م.*

*حياته الشخصية ووفاته*
*حصل أديسون على وسام ألبرت للجمعية الملكية من فنون بريطانيا العظمى، كما استلم الميدالية الذهبية من الكونجرس الأمريكي عام 1928م، وذلك كنوع من التقدير والتكريم له على جهده العلمي المتميز. *
*تزوج أديسون مرتين المرة الأولى عام 1871م من ماري ستيلويل وأنجب منها ثلاث أبناء هم ماريون، وتوماس، وويليم وذلك قبل وفاتها بسبب تعرضها لحمى التيفود، أما زواجه الثاني كان من مينا ميلر والتي أنجب منها هي الأخرى ثلاث أبناء هم مادلين، تشارلز وثيودور.*

*في أواخر حياته أصيب أديسون بمرض السكر وتدهورت صحته فتتابعت الأمراض عليه فمرض بحمى برايث ثم بقرحة المعدة، وبداية من عام 1929 بدأ التدهور السريع في حالته الصحية إلى أن جاء يوم 17 أكتوبر 1931 حيث قال أديسون أخر كلماته في هذه الحياة وكانت " ما أروع كل شيء هناك!" ولا أحد يعلم ما هو المقصود بهذه الكلمات بالضبط هل هو المشهد خلف النافذة أو العالم الأخر وهو الموت.*
*وفي اليوم التالي 18 أكتوبر توفى أديسون هذا الرجل الذي أخترع المصباح الكهربائي وأنار به العالم، توفى أديسون في ويست أورانج عن عمر يناهز الأربعة وثمانين عاماً.*
*توفى صاحب الاختراعات الرائعة والتي مثلت خطوة هامة في حياة البشرية فنقلتها إلى مرحلة أكثر تطوراً وتقدماً، وقد فسر أديسون نجاحه بالمقولة التالية " اثنان بالمئة وحي وإلهام و98 بالمئة عرق وجد وجهد"، وهكذا ضرب للعلماء أروع مثل على أهمية التفاني والإخلاص في العمل حتى يتم الوصول للنتائج المبهرة في النهاية. *



















يتبع 

شادوف (تولب) أرخميدس​


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اشتقتله خاااااااااااااااااااالص بجد
> يارب يجى قريب *




انتِ زيد المرصد 

ما فيش حاجة تفوتك يا زميلة

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (19 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> انتِ زيد المرصد
> 
> ما فيش حاجة تفوتك يا زميلة
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههه بعض ما عندكم يا زومل :smile01*


----------



## اني بل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شوفي يا مورا 
الرب وسوريا فخورة بيكي يا صديقة ويابنة البلد موضوعك في كثير من المعلومات الثقافية المميزة ، وشو رأيك نشكل قوة على كليمو وجيلان هههههههههههه
اتفاق يا مورا


----------



## اني بل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

صليلي عشان يضبط الانترنت عندي وشوفي شو رح يعمل الاتحاد الثلاثي الرب أولا" وانا وانتي ثانيا"
رووووووووووعة يامورا 
بجد افرحتلك من كل قلبي وبشجعك أوي وبجد نورتي القسم وأضئتي بموضوعك آثر واللافت
لك حبي
جورجينا


----------



## مورا مارون (19 نوفمبر 2009)

نورتي يا جورجينا  مو بس القسم كل المنتدى وانشالله يزبط الانترنت 


بس انتبهي البت جيلان دي ما لهاش ذي  ​


----------



## اني بل (19 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا عارفة عشان كده انا عايزة اعمل حلف معاكي عليهم ، لكن بجد هنن حلوين أوووووووووي 
وبشجعك يا حلوة وبتمنالك من كل قلبي النجاح الدائم


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الحلوة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك مورا​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 نوفمبر 2009)

(أرخيميدس *Αρχιμήδης* باليونانية)






​

ولد في عام287 ق.م.، في سيراقوسة، يعتبر أحد أهم مفكّرين العصر القديم ، نظرتنا إلى الفيزياء مستندة على النموذج الذي طوّر من قبل أرخميدس.​ 

توفي أرخميدس _ح_. 212 ق.م. أثناء الحرب البونيقية الثانية, عندما استولت القوات الرومانية تحت قيادة الجنرال ماركوس كلاوديوس مرسلوس بالإستيلاء على مدينة سيراقوسة بعد حصاردام سنتين. وحسب قصة شهيرة يرويها پلوتارخ, فإن أرخميدس كان يقوم بحل مشكلة رياضية هندسية عندما تم الاستيلاء على المدينة. أتاه جندي روماني يأمره بلقاء جنرال مرسلوس إلا أن أرخميدس رفض, قائلاً أن عليه أن ينتهي من المسألة الرياضية أولاً. الجندي غضب من ذلك وقتله بالسيف. پلوتارخ يعطي كذلك رواية أخرى أقل شهرة عن مقتل أرخميدس، وتقول تلك الرواية أن أرخميدس قد يكون قد قـُتل بينما كان يحاول الاستسلام للجندي الروماني. وحسب تلك الرواية, فأرخميدس كان يحمل أدواتاً هندسية, وقتله الجندي ظناً منه أنه يحاول الفرار بأشياء ثمينة. ويروى أن الجنرال مرسلوس غضب لمصرع أرخميدس, إذ أنه قد أمر مسبقاً ألا يؤذى.[1]
آخر كلمات تُنسب لأرخميدس "لا تفسدوا دوائري" (باليونانية: μή μου τούς κύκλους τάραττε), في إشارة إلى الدوائر التي كان يرسمها أثناء حله للمشكلة الرياضية حين دخل عليه الجندي الروماني. هذا القول صار مأثوراً باللاتينية: "Noli turbare circulos meos", إلا أنه ليس هنالك من دليل على أن أرخميدس قال تلك الكلمات ولا يظهروا في الرواية التي نقلها بلوتارخ.[1]​ 
*اكتشافاته واختراعاته*​ 

حدد النسبة بين محيط الدائرة و قطرها، والنسبة بين الكرة والدائرة المرسومة عليها.
اخترع برغي القلاووظ و الطنبور الذي يرفع الماء من مستوى منخفض إلى مستوى أعلى.
اخترع العجلات المسننة والكرة المتحركة واكتشف نظرية الرافعة حيث قيل أنه كان يعتقد بأنه يمكن أن يرفع الأرض لو وجد ما يركزها عليه.
اكتشف قانون الوزن النوعي، حين طلب منه هيرون ملك سيراقوسة أن يتاكد من نوعية ذهب تاجه بدون أن ينزع من التاج شيئا. إكتشف أثناء جلوسه في حوض الحمام أن كل جسم يغمس في الماء يفقد من وزنه بقدر ثقل الماء الذي يزيحه حجمه. خرج من الحمام عريان وهو يصيح (أوريكا أوريكا) أي وجدتها وجدتها.​ 



دافعة ارخميدس​ 





​ 



​ 



*الرياضيات*​ 
في كتابه _قياس دائرة_، يعطي أرخميدس قيمةالجذر التربيعيللرقم 3 بأنه أكبر من 265/153 (تقريباً 1.732) وأقل من 1351/780 (تقريباً 1.7320512). القيمة الفعلية هي حوالي 1.7320508076، مما يجعل تقديره دقيقاً جداً. وقد قدم هذه النتيجة بدون إعطاء أي شرح للطريقة المستعملة للوصول إليها. هذا الجانب من عمل أرخميدس جعل جون واليس يعلق بأنه: "كما لو كان غرضه هو إخفاء أي آثار لتحقيقاته كما لو كان يبغض أن يصل سر طريقه تقصيه لمن يأتي بعده بينما يريد في الوقت نفسه إنتزاع موافقة اللاحقين على نتائجه."[1]​ 

وفي _The Quadrature of the Parabola_، أثبت أرخميدس أن المساحة المحصورة بينقطع مكافئ وخط مستقيم هي 4/3 مضروبة في مساحة مثلث تتساوى قاعدته وارتفاعه. وقد عبر عن الحل للمسألة كمتسلسلة هندسية تجمع إلى ما لانهايةنسبتها 1/4:
هناك فوهة على سطح القمر اسمها أرخميدس (29.7° N, 4.0° W) تكريماً له، كما أن هناك سلسلة جبال قمرية، Montes Archimedes (25.3° N, 4.6° W).[
الكويكب3600 أرخميدس مسمى أيضاً على اسمه.[1]
مدالية فيلدز للإنجاز البارز في الرياضيات تحمل پورتريه لأرخميدس، مع إثباته المتعلق بالكرة والأسطوانة. ]
ظهر أرخميدس على طوابع بريدية أصدرتها ألمانيا الشرقية (1973)، اليونان (1983)، إيطاليا(1983)، نيكارگوا (1971)، سان مارينو (1982) واسبانيا (1963).[1]
صيحة التعجب Eureka! المنسوبة إلى أرخميدس أصبحت شعار ولاية كاليفورنيا. وفي هذه الحالة فالتعجب يعود إلى اكتشاف الذهب بالقرب من Sutter's Mill عام 1848 الذي أشعل California gold rush​ 


*يتبع  *​جوزيف نيبس (Joseph Nicéphore Niépce)


----------



## مورا مارون (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الـمـصـوّر الـفـوتـوغـرافـي "جوزيف نيبس 




​









جوزيف نيبس (Joseph Nicéphore Niépce)، هو مخترع فرنسي، ولد عام 1765 وتوفي عام 1833.




يعتبر رائد التصوير الفوتوغرافي. حيث حضر أول صورة فوتوغرافية بتعريض سطح حساس للضوء في آلة تصوير عام 1826.




وقد عمل طويلاً مع لويس داجير وأجريا تحسينات على طريقة إعداد فيلم التصوير. وقد واصل داجير عمله بعد وفاة نيبس.





أول صورة في العالم (نيجاتيف) للمخترع عام 1816م​

أول صورة فوتوغرافية صحيحة للمخترع الفرنسي جوزيف نيبس عام 1826م


----------



## حميدو (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور على هذه المعلومة *


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

فرى جود


----------



## مورا مارون (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*جيمس واط*



"جيمس وات" مخترع المحرك البخاري






*جيمس واط* (1736 – 1819م) مخترع اسكتلندي أعطى للعالم إحدى أعظم الآلات في التاريخ (المحرك البخاري المكثف) التي فجرت الثورة الصناعية، ولم يكن وات أول من اخترع الآلة البخارية، فقد سبقته محاولات كثيرة من قبله، لكن تلك الآلات السابقا كانت ضعيفة الجهد بدرجة أنهم كانوا يستخدمونها فقط في ضخ الماء من المناجم، وتشارك وات مع المهندس الإنكليزي ماتيو بارلتون وعمل الاثنان في إنشاء معمل لتصنيع مخترعات وات ومن اكتشافاته الأخرى المقياس المائي والعنفة البحرية والناظم النابذ لتنظيم سرعة المحرك. 
ولقد كانت الآلة البخارية ذروة الثورة الصناعية لا ثمرة لها تماماً. ولا داعي للرجوع بالذاكرة إلى هيرو الإسكندري (200 م؟)، لأن دنتن بابين وصف جميع مكونات ومبادئ آلة بخارية عملية في عام 1690. ثم صنع تومس سافري مضخة يديرها البخار في 1698. وطورها تومس نيوكومن (1708-12) إلى آلة يكثف فيها تيار متدفق من الماء البارد البخاري المولد من الماء المحمي، ويدفع فيها بالتناوب ضغط الهواء كباساً إلى أعلى وأسفل؛ هذه "الآلة الهوائية" ظلت الآلة القياسية حتى حولها جيمس وات إلى آلة بخارية حقيقية في 1765.  
وكان *وات* بخلاف معظم مخترعي ذلك الجيل طالباً كما كان رجلاً عملياً. كان جده معلم رياضيات، وأبوه معمارياً وبناء سفن وقاضياً في بلدة جرينوك في جنوب غربي إسكتلندة. ولم يحظ جيمس بتعليم جامعي، ولكنه كان ذا تطلع خارق واستعداد ميكانيكي. ويعرف نصف العالم قصته مع عمته التي وبخته قائلة "لم أر قط ولداً خاملاً مثلك... فإنك لم تنطق بكلمة واحدة طوال هذه الساعة، بل نزعت غطاء تلك الغلاية، ثم أعدته إلى مكانه، ثم أمسكت تارة قلنسوة وتارة ملعقة فضية فوق البخار ملاحظاً كيف يتصاعد من البزبوز، وممسكاً بالقطرات محصياً إياها(11)". وفي القصة رائحة الأسطورة، ولكن مخطوطاً خلفه جيمس وات بخط يده يصف تجربة فيها "ثبت الطرف المستقيم لأنبوب على بزبوز غلاية شاي"، وجاء في مخطوطة أخرى: "أخذت أنبوبة زجاجية ملوية وأدخلتها في فم غلاية الشاي، وغمرت الطرف الآخر في ماء بارد"(12). 
وحين بلغ وات العشرين (1756) حاول أن يبدأ عمله في جلاسجو صانعاً للأدوات العلمية. أبت عليه نقابات حرف المدينة الرخصة بحجة أنه لم يكمل التلمذة كلها، ولكن جامعة جلاسجو أعطته ورشة داخل أرضها. واختلف إلى محاضرات الكيمياء التي يلقيها جوزيف بلاك، وكسب صداقته ومساعدته، واهتم خاصة بنظرية بلاك في الحرارة الكامنة(13). 
ثم تعلم الألمانية والفرنسية والإيطالية ليقرأ الكتب الأجنبية بما فيها كتب الميتافيزيقا والشعر. وقد راع السير جيمس روبيسون تنوع معلوماته، وكان يعرفه في تلك الآونة (1758)، فقال "رأيت صانعاً ولم أتوقع أكثر من هذا، ولكني وجدت فيلسوفاً"(14). وفي 1763 طلبت إليه الجامعة أن يصلح نموذجاً من آلة نيوكومن كان يستعمل في تدريس الفيزياء. وأدهشته أن ثلاثة أرباع الحرارة التي تمد بها الآلة تضيع هباء، فبعد كل ضربة كباس تفقد الأسطوانة الحرارة من جراء استعمال الماء البارد لتكثيف كمية البخار الجديدة التي تدخل الأسطوانة، فقد كان قدر كبير من الطاقة يتبدد حتى حكم أكثر أصحاب المصانع بأن الآلة غير مجزية. واعتزم وات تكثيف البخار في وعاء منفصل لا تؤثر درجة حرارته المنخفضة في الأسطوانة التي يتحرك فيها الكباس. وزاد هذا "المكثف" كفاءة الآلة في نسبة الوقود المستعمل إلى العمل المؤدي قرابة ثلاثمائة في المائة. ويضاف إلى هذا أن الكباس بفضل إصلاح وات للآلة أخذ يحركه تمدد البخار لا الهواء؛ لقد صنع وات آلة بخارية لا مراء فيها. 
أما الانتقال من الخطط والنماذج إلى التطبيق العملي فقد أفنى اثني عشر عاماً من حياة وات. ولكي يصنع عينات ويحدث تحسينات متعاقبة في آلته اقترض أكثر من ألف جنيه، وأكثرها من جوسف بلاك، الذي لم يفقد إيمانه به قط. وتنبأ جون سميتن، وكان هو نفسه مخترعاً ومهندساً، بأن آلة وات لا يمكن "تعميم استعمالها أبدأ لصعوبة تصنيع أجزائها بالدقة الكافية"(15)، وفي 1765 تزوج وات، وكان عليه أن يكسب مزيداً من المال، فنحى اختراعه وعكف على أعمال المساحة والهندسة، فرسم تصميمات الثغور والكباري والقنوات. وخلال ذلك قدمه لاك إلى جون روبك الذي كان يبحث عن آلة أكثر فاعلية من آلة نيوكومن لضخ الماء من مناجم الفحم التي تمد بالوقود مصانع الحديد التي يملكها في كارون. وفي 1767 وافق على أن يدفع ديون وات ويزوده برأس المال اللازم لصنع آلات طبق مواصفات وات، وذلك لقاء ثلثي الأرباح التي تتحقق من التركيبات أو المبيعات. ورغبة في حماية استثمارهما طلب وات في 1769 إلى البرلمان براءة اختراع تعطيه دون غيره حق إنتاج آلته، فمنح البراءة حتى عام 1783. وأقام هو وروبك آلة بخارية قرب أدنبره، ولكن صنعة الحدادين الرديئة تسببت في فضلها؛ وفي بعض الحالات كانت الأسطوانات التي صنعت لوات أكبر في قطرها ثمن بوصة في طرف منها في الآخر. 
وباع روبك نصيبه في الشركة إلى ماثيو بولتن (1773) بعد أن فتت النكسات في عضده. وبدأ الآن ارتباط ملحوظ في تاريخ الصداقة كما هو ملحوظ في تاريخ الصناعة. ذلك أن بولتني لم يكن مجرد إنسان يجري وراء الربح، فلقد بلغ اهتمامه بتحسين طرائق الإنتاج وميكانيكياته حداً أفقده ثروته في هذا سبيل. ففي 1760 تزوج وهو في الثالثة والثلاثون من أرملة غنية، وكان في وسعه أن يتقاعد ويعيش على دخلها، ولكنه بدلاً من هذا بنى في سوهو قرب برمنجهام مصنعاً من أكبر مصانع إنجلترا، يقوم بصنع أنواع كثيرة من الأدوات المعدنية من مشابك الأحذية إلى الثريات. وكلن يعتمد على القوة المائية لتشغيل الآلات في مباني مصنعه الخمسة ثم اعتزم أن يجرب قوة البخار. وكان على علم بأن وات أثبت عدم كفاية آلة نيوكومن، وأن آلة وات فشلت بسبب الأسطوانات التي ثقبت بغير دقة، فغامر مغامرة محسوبة مفترضاً أن هذا العيب يمكن التغلب عليه. وفي 1774 نقل آلة وات إلى سوهو، وفي 1775 لحق به وات. ومد البرلمان أجل البراءة من 1783 إلى 1800. 
وفي 1775 أخترع كبير الحدادين ولكنسن قضيب ثقب أسطوانياً مجوفاً مكن بولتن ووات من إنتاج آلات ذات قوة وكفاية لم يسبق لهما نظير، وسرعان ما أخذت الشركة الجديدة تبيع الآلات البخارية لأصحاب المصانع والمناجم في طول بريطانيا وعرضها. وقد زار بوزويل سوهو في 1776 وكتب يقول: "لقد تفضل على مستر هكتور بمرافقتي لرؤية مصانع مستر بولتن الكبرى... ووددت لو كان جونسن معنا، لأنه كان مشهداً كان يسرني أن أتأمله على ضوء علمه. ولقد كانت ضخامة بعض الآلات وتعقدها خليقة بأن تكون تقريعاً لعقله الجبار. ولن لأنسى ما حييت عبارة مستر بولتن التي قالها لي "إنني يا سيدي أبيع هنا ما يريد العالم كله أن يملكه-القوة المحركة". وكان يشتغل بمصنعه نحو سبعمائة نفس. وقد رأيت فيه "زعيم قبيلة حديدياً، وبدا أنه أب لقبيلته"(16). 






 
Reproduction of James Watt's 






 
James Watt's workshop






 
Original Condenser by James Watt.



 
* ذكراه*



 
James Watt statue on City Square at Leeds.







تكريماً لإنجازاته أطلق اسمه على وحدة القدرة الكهربائية (الواط) والواط وحدة لقـياس القـوة الميكانيكـية، أو الكهربائية والواط الواحد يساوي نقلا لطاقة 1 جول في مدة 1 ثانية و(الكيلو واط) 1.34 حصان. 


 
Chantrey's statue of James Watt



​


----------



## ارمانيوس جرجس (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بصراحه الموضوع جميل جدددا انا كان نفسي اعرف المزيد عن نيوتن  لان درست قوانينه في ايام الدراسه انا اليوم املك الكثير من المعرفه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## مورا مارون (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*مخترع ماكينة الخياطة*









​

كان الانجليزي توماس سانت اول من تقدم بطلب رسمي لتسجيل علامة تجارية هي ماكينة الخياطة العام 1790 تلاه جيمس هيندرسون الذي سجل العلامة التجارية في فرنسا العام 1804، ثم بارثليمي ثيمونير العام 1830. وكان اختراع سانت يعمل من خلال سلاسل من الخيوط التي تستخدم في التطوير بالاضافة الى ابرة مجهزة بسن في الاسفل وخيط رفيع. ويحوم شك كبير حول قدرة سانت على بناء تلك الالة، وعندما تم استنساخ الماكينة اعتماداً على التصميمات الهندسية الاصلية بعد عدة سنوات كان لابد من ادخال تعديلات عليها كي تعمل. 


وكان اول استخدام عملي لماكينة خياطة العام 1829، بعد سنوات من الفشل على يد المخترع الفرنسي ثيمونير الذي طور من سلاسل الخيوط. وعند مطلع العام 1841 تمكن ذلك المخترع من انتاج ثمانين ماكينة لحياكة الملابس العسكرية في مصنع بباريس، وتعرض المخترع لأزمة عنيفة عندما شنت مجموعة من الخياطين الاخرين هجوماً على المشغل دمرت خلاله كل الماكينات خوفاً على فقدان وظائفهم. وبعدها بفترة قصيرة لفظ ثيمونير انفاسه وهو معدم تماماً. 


وبالرغم من ان الماكينات التي تستخدم سلاسل الخيوط كانت تعمل بطريقة معقولة ومرضية، الا انها لم تكن مثالية، اذ كانت الخيوط تتمزق بسهولة ولم تكن الحياكة جيدة. وبمرور السنوات تمكن والتر هنت الاميركي من اختراع الماكينة التي اصبحت الام الشرعية للماكينات الحديثة العام 1834. واستخدم ذلك المخترع مستودعاً صغيراً للخيوط كان شديد التعقيد مقارنة بالماكينات القديمة لأنه كان يستخدم خيطين وليس خيطاً واحداً. وفات على هنت تسجيل العلامة التجارية، وعندما تقدم بعدها بطلب لتسجيل الاختراع تم رفض الطلب نتيجة لتخليه عن المشروع برمته. 





​ 
وجاء العام 1845 ليشهد طرح ماكينة مطورة اعتمدت على نظرية هنت على يد الياس هاو ، المخترع الاميركي، سجل المخترع العلامة التجارية الجديدة وحملها الى انجلترا حيث باع حقوق الاختراع. وكانت كل الماكينات في تلك الفترة تحمل اكشالاً مختلفة وتعمل باليات مختلفة، ولكن وبحلول القرن العشرين تشابهت كلها نتيجة لهيمنة شركة سنجر على الاسواق. 


كان اسحق ميريت سنجر ميكانيكياً اميركياً يعشق المسرح وباع العام 1839 تصميماً هندسياً لحفار بمبلغ الفي دولار. وباستخدام تلك الاموال اسس شركة للمسارح اطلق عليها اسم «ميري بلايرز» التي افلست بعد عدة سنوات. وعثر سنجر على ماكينة خياطة قديمة العام 1851، وايماناً منه بقدرته على تطويرها قام بتصنيع النسخة الأولى من الماكينة المطورة خلال احد عشر يوماً فقط. ولأن سنجر لم يعتمد تصميماً اصلياً جديداً تقدم الياس هاو بشكوى ضده يتهمه فيها بالتحايل على اختراعه واستحق بذلك نسبة معينة من قيمة الماكينات التي يتم انتاجها داخل الولايات المتحدة. 

وحقق سنجر نجاحاً باهراً في تسويق وبيع الماكينات وتمكن بمساعدة محامي يدعى كلارك من اطلاق اول مشروع للبيع بالايجار، كما وضعت الشركة سياسة جديدة تقضي بتدمير اي ماكينة سبق وان تم استخدامها وقام اصحابها باعادتها الى الشركة وذلك بهدف محاربة سوق الماكينات المستعملة. 





​ 
وبحلول العام 1867 تحول الميكانيكي الفقير الى شخصية صناعية بارزة ونجماً من نجوم المجتمع ورجلاً في غاية الثراء وانجب ثمانية عشر طفلاً من عدة زوجات. وشجع المحامي كلارك سنجر على الانتقال الى انجلترا حيث فاضت روحه العام 1857 مخلفاً اربعة وعشرين ابناً. 


ولم يتم تسجيل اي اختراعات اخرى الا العام 1850 حيث قام الان بنجامين ويلسون بتسجيل علامتين تجاريتين لطرازين من الماكينات، الاول يعمل بالبكرات الدوارة والثاني يعمل بآلية الاربع حركات. اما الجزء الذي يحمل الماكينة فقد كان من اختراع سنجر الذي سجله باسمه رسمياً. 

وبالرغم من التطور الكبير الذي شهدته صناعة ماكينات الخياطة، الا انه لم يتم استحداث المحرك الكهربائي الا في العشرينيات من القرن الماضي. وبالرغم من انه سبق وان تمت تجربة البخار والماء في تشغيل الماكينات، الا ان معظم الماكينات البدائية كانت تستخدم المدوس الذي يتم تحريكه بالقدم. 


وباستحداث الحركات الكهربائية حققت هذه الماكينات انتشاراً واسعاً وانخفضت تكاليف الانتاج وتزايدت اعداد مصانع الملبوسات الجاهزة ومخازن بيعها، وتحولت ماكينة الخياطة التي ما كان بيت يخلو منها الى مجرد هواية.


​


----------

